# Ideas for new genset product line



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm looking to add another product line for Generators. Haven't been very happy with the support from Generac and I want to keep atleast three lines of products. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
[email protected]


----------

